

Ask HN: Help me choose a name for my project - amac

As a side project, I'm developing a gaming jobs board; pairing developers with game companies. I've narrowed my naming search down to three names:<p>1) Work In Gaming<p>2) Gaming Work<p>3) Gaming Careers<p>Any help deciding between these or other suggestions would be appreciated.
======
onion2k
reallyinsecurejobswithridiculoushoursandawfulpay.com is available. ;)

Seriously, games development is the worst part of the software industry. It
might have a glamorous appeal, but the horror stories that come out of games
companies should scare everyone away.

("Work In Games" would be a better bet. People are unlikely to Google "gaming"
if they're looking for a games dev job.)

~~~
amac
I know - I develop games. Whilst there's things not to like e.g fixing bugs,
cyclical nature of the industry etc, the fact remains in software you're
either writing something for productivity or games.

Thanks for the tip on the name; work in games/gaming feels the best of the
names i've come up with. Any other suggestions welcome.

